# Boat sticker



## Steve Wolfe (Jul 8, 2015)

did mine online 3/6, still have not received anything. that was before all this,money was taken out of my account, made a copy of that and going fishing


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Run it

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Got my renewal notice yesterday. it is in the mail today but took a picture of it with the check before I mailed it . 
In times like these i would like to think im covered because the gov said there would be no late fees. Fish on ! !


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Slimits said:


> I wonder if anyone at all recieved their stickers? Did the printer break? Did someone take it home to social distance with it? Someone dropped the ball


I bought a boat 1st week of february. I received the trailer plate and stickers march 15th. The dealer recieved them a few days before that and they mailed them to me. The dealer warned me it would take a minimum 3 weeks and it was over a month. They said it has really been an issue for them since the SOS went to the apointment system. The system is back logged so long in advance they cant get their paperwork processed.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

waterwolf45 said:


> This is the first step to me making a fishing report . My reg. sticker expires March 31. I have always got the renewal forms in the mail ahead of time, but not this year. All there offices are closed so I can not call them. It seems like they should have sent been sent out before the virus. Not sure why or what to do next. This happen to any one else?


I hadn’t received my renewal form in the mail yet, so I went to the sos last Friday and was able to renew by using the kiosk only as a appointment was needed to do business normally and they were booked up over a week out. The machine gave me a printed receipt showing the date paid, and the MC numbers on it which I will carry in the boat until the stickers show up.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Still no order from Half-Whit-mer extending expiration dates on registrations and other required by law licensing. Why is that? She is making law breakers out of people caught up in this emergency through no fault of their own. She needs to get with it or resign.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Still no order from Half-Whit-mer extending expiration dates on registrations and other required by law licensing. Why is that? She is making law breakers out of people caught up in this emergency through no fault of their own. She needs to get with it or resign.


Are you kidding? She will be running for president in 2024, we are in trouble!


----------



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

Just think about this. I think she is telling the SOS to take their time in processing anything that has to do with people going out in the outdoors. This is a scare tactic to keep most of at home. And it is working. When is the last or first time you heard ANYTHING regarding this concern?


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

eagle eyes said:


> This is a scare tactic to


No disrespect Ron but totally disagree that she is using it as a scare tactic. IT is a "Scary" time we are facing HELL YEA. Guys are not going fishing because they are starving they are going cause They say they can and Nobody can stop em. Stay home or be a part of the problem and spread it. Shut it down lock the state down. We have not even peaked yet.


----------



## magnum lure (Dec 8, 2002)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Half-Whit-mer


 You got that rite!!!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

magnum lure said:


> You got that rite!!!


Trump just called her that after she bashed him yet again in another interview. Now she will be wondering why she gets slower and fewer federal resources, but it will never dawn on her that it might be that her big, fat mouth was to blame. I actually prefer Dim-Whit-mer or Nit-Whit-mer better.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

eagle eyes said:


> Just think about this. I think she is telling the SOS to take their time in processing anything that has to do with people going out in the outdoors. This is a scare tactic to keep most of at home. And it is working. When is the last or first time you heard ANYTHING regarding this concern?


Been getting regular emails from the DNR about whats open and whats not.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Trump just called her that after she bashed him yet again in another interview. Now she will be wondering why she gets slower and fewer federal resources, but it will never dawn on her that it might be that her big, fat mouth was to blame. I actually prefer Dim-Whit-mer or Nit-Whit-mer better.


Dump is a vindictive ASS!


----------



## Butch-eye (Mar 4, 2018)

Bay BornNRaised said:


> No disrespect Ron but totally disagree that she is using it as a scare tactic. IT is a "Scary" time we are facing HELL YEA. Guys are not going fishing because they are starving they are going cause They say they can and Nobody can stop em. Stay home or be a part of the problem and spread it. Shut it down lock the state down. We have not even peaked yet.


this is just getting started! hold on you have not seen anything yet. lots of time to fish if you do not die! be safe and stay home this my 2nd week at home.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Dump is a vindictive ASS!


Your right Mike. He is repaying her because she was the democratic speaker after his state of the union address.
Problem is so many of us will or might have to pay for it. Loved ones and all.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Dump is a vindictive ASS!


I agree. Any time he hears of someone bashing him, he hits back very vindictively and I'm sure Whitmer knows this too, yet she provokes him at this critical time for no good reason. They are both asses in their own right.


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

Mail in my boat registration last thursday and i see the state cashed my check this thursday hopefully its on the way, the way everything been back up now. all we can do is wait, when it come to saying so and so did this and that, it should be posted on the Sound off {Political Discussions} Forms..


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Why isn't the DNR or the Governor putting out a blast telling people and law enforcement that there is a problem here and that they will not be enforcing registration or license expiration violations in the coming months due to this emergency? This isn't just a problem with boat registrations either so it is affecting thousands of people. So instead of being on top of this, they are just going to make people go though all sorts of BS and leave it up to individual LEOs discretion, which of course will vary from one to another. Just another example of DNR/Government incompetence in an emergency.


I just erased what I thought of this license matter. I stated that all 2019 licenses are valid until this awful situation is cleared up. When that finally happens, licenses should be pro rated for remainder of season. We all must "bite the bullet" not just fishermen and women,hunters and outdoors men and women.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Bay BornNRaised said:


> No disrespect Ron but totally disagree that she is using it as a scare tactic. IT is a "Scary" time we are facing HELL YEA. Guys are not going fishing because they are starving they are going cause They say they can and Nobody can stop em. Stay home or be a part of the problem and spread it. Shut it down lock the state down. We have not even peaked yet.


They should let all the "they can't tell me what to do" guy's, and let them hang together. Then when they all die, the folks who are taking this virus more seriously will be much safer.


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

Ol goat 61 said:


> View attachment 507653
> 
> I also had this happen. Tried to get it online went through the whole process and hit submit and it said it was timed out. Did it again And again and this popped up


 It looks like the computer is telling you that your boat registrations are good for another year. Any chance there's a 21 on your sticker? Not trying to be a wise guy but I would be elated to find I have another year before they are due.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

John Dumbra said:


> Mail in my boat registration last thursday and i see the state cashed my check this thursday hopefully its on the way, the way everything been back up now. all we can do is wait, when it come to saying so and so did this and that, it should be posted on the Sound off {Political Discussions} Forms..


Mailed in mine 10 days or so ago. Check has not been cashed yet nor have I received my sticker.


----------



## Ol goat 61 (Dec 23, 2016)

TheCrawdad said:


> It looks like the computer is telling you that your boat registrations are good for another year. Any chance there's a 21 on your sticker? Not trying to be a wise guy but I would be elated to find I have another year before they are due.


I wish that were the case crawdad, but I just looked at my bank account online and they did cash the money out of my account to the state. Sticker is dated March 31, 2020, orange sticker, so I guess I’ll just have to wait and see if it comes through the mail.


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

Oh man! I jinxed myself! I just ran out to the barn and my boat is sporting a nice pretty red sticker with a 20 on it. Crap! I never saw anything in the mail about a renewal either..


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Mailed in mine 10 days or so ago. Check has not been cashed yet nor have I received my sticker.


Since when did mail in your old registration along with a check become part of their process?

From what I have seen you either call ahead for an appointment or fill on line.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

RMH said:


> Since when did mail in your old registration along with a check become part of their process?
> 
> You dont have to send your old one in
> Juist the one that came in the envelope they mail you.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

"Big Tuna" said:


> You dont have to send your old one in
> Juist the one that came in the envelope they mail you.


They (SOS) never mailed them this year. If they did it was well after people received their auto registrations and is why we are having this conversation.

WalleyeMike said he mailed in his old registration along with check.

They took my money and here is what they gave me on line. I am good as far as I'm concerned I don't care when they get me my sticker.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

TheCrawdad said:


> Oh man! I jinxed myself! I just ran out to the barn and my boat is sporting a nice pretty red sticker with a 20 on it. Crap! I never saw anything in the mail about a renewal either..


I finally received my renewal form in the mail yesterday, the 28th of March, its a good thing that I renewed by using the kiosk at the sos last week. The sos is doing business by appointment only, and the appointment will not honor doing registrations renewals. So if you eventually get the renewal mailed to you, it could take weeks to get your stickers. When I renewed using the kiosk at the sos, I got a printed receipt showing the date I paid, and the MC number, and the hull id, so I will carry that with me until i get the stickers. How the hell does the state expect you to be legal if you don’t get a renewal form in the mail soon enough to send in? You can’t do it either at the sos desk as they won’t do registrations. They said just mail it in, and I’m like, I already told you that I haven’t received a renewal form to mail in!! I was told that it could take up to 14 days to receive my new stickers, and I


RMH said:


> Since when did mail in your old registration along with a check become part of their process?
> 
> From what I have seen you either call ahead for an appointment or fill on line.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Bob Hunter said:


> I





Bob Hunter said:


> I finally received my renewal form in the mail yesterday, the 28th of March, its a good thing that I renewed by using the kiosk at the sos last week. The sos is doing business by appointment only, and the appointment will not honor doing registrations renewals. So if you eventually get the renewal mailed to you, it could take weeks to get your stickers. When I renewed using the kiosk at the sos, I got a printed receipt showing the date I paid, and the MC number, and the hull id, so I will carry that with me until i get the stickers. How the hell does the state expect you to be legal if you don’t get a renewal form in the mail soon enough to send in? You can’t do it either at the sos desk as they won’t do registrations. They said just mail it in, and I’m like, I already told you that I haven’t received a renewal form to mail in!! I was told that it could take up to 14 days to receive my new stickers, and I


did it on March 20


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

RMH said:


> Since when did mail in your old registration along with a check become part of their process?
> 
> From what I have seen you either call ahead for an appointment or fill on line.


They won’t do registration renewals by appointment.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

RMH said:


> They (SOS) never mailed them this year. If they did it was well after people received their auto registrations and is why we are having this conversation.
> 
> WalleyeMike said he mailed in his old registration along with check.


He never said that.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I got mine in the mail just a couple of days ago. Wrote the check with the new registration form and put it in the mail.

I watched a snippet from the governor a week or so ago where they were going to not charge anybody for late fees when it comes to vehicles , watercraft or whatever.

Seems like alot on here didnt see it.

My guess is that a lot of our state employees are deemed non-essential at this time therefore it will back everything up quite a while. Too bad for the prison workers. Not very many can work at home.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

RMH said:


> Since when did mail in your old registration along with a check become part of their process?
> 
> From what I have seen you either call ahead for an appointment or fill on line.


Have not received my new registration.
Need to send in for my plates in 2 weeks. That I got.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Bob Hunter said:


> They won’t do registration renewals by appointment.


Or online


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Bob Hunter said:


> They won’t do registration renewals by appointment.


I did mine on line on March 16th. Printed out the conformation. Had to open an account and they accepted the money immediately. I have not received my sticker but that is really a none issue.

I thought I read on here that someone set up an appointment a few weeks ago. Not sure how it went though.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

"Big Tuna" said:


> I got mine in the mail just a couple of days ago. Wrote the check with the new registration form and put it in the mail.
> 
> I watched a snippet from the governor a week or so ago where they were going to not charge anybody for late fees when it comes to vehicles , watercraft or whatever.
> 
> ...


What about being ticketed for not displaying a current sticker on your boat?


"Big Tuna" said:


> I got mine in the mail just a couple of days ago. Wrote the check with the new registration form and put it in the mail.
> 
> I watched a snippet from the governor a week or so ago where they were going to not charge anybody for late fees when it comes to vehicles , watercraft or whatever.
> 
> ...


 What about not having a current registration sticker displayed on you boat even though the renewals were sent out late, or not at all?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Now we know where you live!!!!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Bob Hunter said:


> He never said that.


Yes he did in another thread.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Now we know where you live!!!!!


Nothing to hide here Big Mike.

You didn't answer my question. You might be in for a long wait for you boat renewal.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

RMH said:


> Nothing to hide here Big Mike.
> 
> You didn't answer my question. You might be in for a long wait for you boat renewal.


I did answer. Post #52


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

RMH said:


> I did mine on line on March 16th. Printed out the conformation. Had to open an account and they accepted the money immediately. I have not received my sticker but that is really a none issue.
> 
> I thought I read on here that someone set up an appointment a few weeks ago. Not sure how it went though.


Since then, everything has changed. Mailing it in if you eventually get your renewal, or using the self serve station are now the only options.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

DirtySteve said:


> For everyone griping about the governer over this......you have to realize that SOS is beyond her control. We elect that position and the seceratary of state does not report to Whitmer. The SOS is the 3rd highest official in our state and we the people control who runs it. Whitmer has no control of who is in charge or how it is run. Benson is the one you should be angry with. The departmant has been a complete joke since she has taken over.
> 
> My boat dealer couldnt even tell me my MC numbers for 4 weeks when I bought my new boat this year.


Don't you think for 1 minute that the State of Michigan has more important issues to deal with than boat registrations,fishing/hunting licenses. It's foolish to think that the DNR and law enforcement would spend 1 second checking registrations. Everything is being extended.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Gordon Casey said:


> Don't you think for 1 minute that the State of Michigan has more important issues to deal with than boat registrations,fishing/hunting licenses. It's foolish to think that the DNR and law enforcement would spend 1 second checking registrations. Everything is being extended.


DNR has been out writing tickets and checking licenses the past 2 weeks. Members on this site were saying last week that DNR checked their fishing licenses


----------



## HuCoSportsman (Jan 1, 2014)

I renewed plus bought licenses 2 weeks ago. Have yet to see either in the mail. Won’t stop me from fishing. That’s their fault they can’t send me stickers on time.


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

things like fishing, hunting licenses, stickers for quads, what you can buy over the counter, yes they can write you a citation, stuff that has to go through the SOS there waving now till they reopen.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

I also renewed mine 4 weeks ago online and still haven’t got mine! It’s paid for, I’m going fishing!! I’m not holding off on fishing if they don’t want to mail them out.


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

I had same thing today. I pd online March 6.


Lure man said:


> Got what i thought today was my new boat stickers that i had bought with credit card 3 weeks ago on there web site and after i opened it up it was the renewal notice that they should of sent out a month ago - what a joke!!


Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

Still haven't seen my renewal.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Still have not got my boat registration, paid a few weeks ago online.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Realized last weekend mine were expired. Just found my renewal notices in the mailbox. One for my 19 footer and one for the 14'. Both in the same envelope. Don't know if I should try the kiosk or just do it online. I hate to deal with that filthy kiosk or the lobby at a time like this. Any thoughts?


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Do what i did chasin. Take a pic with the new registrations and check. Safer and will be your proof until we get this state gets back on its feet again.


----------



## Fur n Fins 1982 (Jan 3, 2014)

I’d go the online route that way you’ll have an actual receipt no better proof than that


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I got my renewal notices for two boats today! One was a boat i sold in feb. The other was a small 12 ft flat bottom that i use during duck/trapping season. i wouldnt have remembered to check that one. 

Nice of them to send the renewel notice the day after they expired.


----------



## HuCoSportsman (Jan 1, 2014)

Yup got my renewal notice today even though i renewed online 2 weeks ago and they already pulled the funds from my bank acct. no stickers in the mail yet.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

CHASINEYES said:


> Realized last weekend mine were expired. Just found my renewal notices in the mailbox. One for my 19 footer and one for the 14'. Both in the same envelope. Don't know if I should try the kiosk or just do it online. I hate to deal with that filthy kiosk or the lobby at a time like this. Any thoughts?


I would do it on line and just print or screen shot the transaction. Limit your exposure to the public right now like you mentioned.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Online with a screenshot it is.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

My bet is we might never get our stickers this year.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Well that was easy once I found the proper link. Took a screenshot of the receipt and they sent the receipt in pdf as well.


----------



## parkgb (Jun 30, 2010)

I purchased my stickers online March 14. I received them today. (Renewal notice arrived yesterday)


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

I finally got my renewal yesterday! Decided I didn't want to mess around, and my wife's birthday is the 5th so we went to the SOS kiosk. I got a receipt for my stickers but those morons charge 3.95 for a "convenience fee" to use the kiosk. ?? Isnt it cheaper for them if they don't have to pay someone to wait on you? I didn't even get a kiss..

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## flocknocker1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ordered mine online March 19th, just got the sticker in the mail today. Hang in there folks, they are starting to get them out .


----------



## mvheide (Jan 28, 2010)

TheCrawdad said:


> I finally got my renewal yesterday! Decided I didn't want to mess around, and my wife's birthday is the 5th so we went to the SOS kiosk. I got a receipt for my stickers but those morons charge 3.95 for a "convenience fee" to use the kiosk. ?? Isnt it cheaper for them if they don't have to pay someone to wait on you? I didn't even get a kiss..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Do you usually get a kiss at SOS?


----------



## Just Washing (Oct 18, 2017)

flocknocker1 said:


> Ordered mine online March 19th, just got the sticker in the mail today. Hang in there folks, they are starting to get them out .


Me too! 
Good news for those that are waiting. 
Got the mail tonight after work and much to my surprise my new stickers! 
Planning on hitting the bay in the am no registration issues for me now! 
Let’s hope the fish are hungry.


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

mvheide said:


> Do you usually get a kiss at SOS?


 Usually get a kiss when I get screwed..


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just got my renewal today!!!!!!! 4 days after it expired.


----------



## gunsngolfn (Feb 12, 2009)

waterwolf45 said:


> This is the first step to me making a fishing report . My reg. sticker expires March 31. I have always got the renewal forms in the mail ahead of time, but not this year. All there offices are closed so I can not call them. It seems like they should have sent been sent out before the virus. Not sure why or what to do next. This happen to any one else?


They took my money in Feb, nothing yet. I'm sure i'll receive interest for the time they have my money, don't you think?


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Just curious. Anyone seeing red stickers out there while the owner waits for the new stickers?


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

gunsngolfn said:


> They took my money in Feb, nothing yet. I'm sure i'll receive interest for the time they have my money, don't you think?


Don't you have a receipt of your transaction? Why worry! You paid. The state was at fault. Why interest? You paid, just treat your receipt as an imaginary sticker. When you go hunting you don't have that old back tag anymore.....they trust you that you have a license.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Got mine yesterday.


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

I did mine online 3 wks. ago still nothing. Oh but I did get my renewal notice Saturday.:banghead3


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i renewed my boat on the 5th of march i printed the paper to say i payed an the paper from my credit card to show they charged me. but as of the 7th. of april i got no stickers. the boat is 150 miles north up near the manistee riverso if an when i do put it in the river i've got papers to show i payed.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

If you register an account on the SOS website, after verification you can download a list of all the equipment licensed in your name. Cars, trucks, trailers, boats etc. I paid online March 8th, no stickers yet, but, the website says the boat *IS* renewed until 202*3*. The DNR or LEO should get that same information when they check.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

I emailed the DNR, see below.

Hi,

I'm sorry/sad to have to ask this. I renewed my boat online on 3-4-2020 and still not received my new registration/stickers. I did print out my receipt to keep with me. Will I get a ticket for using my boat with old registration/stickers?


Good afternoon,

While this may technically be a violation, due to everything going on our officers are using discretion when it comes to issuing tickets. Keep all of your paperwork, including the receipt with you to show an officer in case you do come into contact with one. Have a good day!


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Violation? Are you kidding me? Lol. We are at the mercy of the broken system. I cant beleive they just didnt clearly say “we wont ticket” no discretion necessary. I feel sorry for some of the old timers that may not be computer savy.


----------



## walyking (Dec 11, 2016)

Slimits said:


> Violation? Are you kidding me? Lol. We are at the mercy of the broken system. I cant beleive they just didnt clearly say “we wont ticket” no discretion necessary. I feel sorry for some of the old timers that may not be computer savy.


I was wondering if anyone could tell me if what I heard was true. about a week ago someone I work with was telling me my permanent trailer plate on my boat trailer expired after 10 years. if that's the case my expired about 3 years ago. thanks for any response.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

daddyduck said:


> I Never received my renewal in mail either. It is a SOS thing not Governor/DNR


I went in to SOS as I was worried I would forget them and waited through a very long line to get them. I then got the renewal forms in the mail. That was about March 6. SOS is trying to upgrade things and seems to be screwing everything up.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

CHASINEYES said:


> Realized last weekend mine were expired. Just found my renewal notices in the mailbox. One for my 19 footer and one for the 14'. Both in the same envelope. Don't know if I should try the kiosk or just do it online. I hate to deal with that filthy kiosk or the lobby at a time like this. Any thoughts?


I thought someone said on here that all the offices are closed so I doubt you will be able to get in to use an kiosk.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

TheCrawdad said:


> I finally got my renewal yesterday! Decided I didn't want to mess around, and my wife's birthday is the 5th so we went to the SOS kiosk. I got a receipt for my stickers but those morons charge 3.95 for a "convenience fee" to use the kiosk. ?? Isnt it cheaper for them if they don't have to pay someone to wait on you? I didn't even get a kiss..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wow! You convinced me that they are morons! Something that makes it easier for them and they charge you for it. How on earth did this Secretary accomplish convincing the voters to vote for her?


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Just got my renewal today!!!!!!! 4 days after it expired.


More convincing that the Secretary that runs the outfit must be some kind of moron. Wonder if anyone will remember this fiasco come the next SOS election?"


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Deer Slayer said:


> I thought someone said on here that all the offices are closed so I doubt you will be able to get in to use an kiosk.


I ended up renewing online. But, days before that my wife used the kiosk @ Lapeer S.O.S... According to her the kiosk is still open. That kiosk is outside of the main office space. Kind of like a lobby or mudroom. Lol


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

CHASINEYES said:


> I ended up renewing online. But, days before that my wife used the kiosk @ Lapeer S.O.S... According to her the kiosk is still open. That kiosk is outside of the main office space. Kind of like a lobby or mudroom. Lol


They are changing things, supposedly for the better. Now they fail to mail out the boat sticker renewal until it is almost expired (in my case). Then to go to one of the offices they warn you every 15 minutes that the wait time is between 1 1/2 to 3 hours. And now they have kiosks that if you use it you get charged $3.95. I am still trying to figure out how this is any kind of improvement.


----------

